# Daredevils are Shredded



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

There was a time when the photo next to this heading didn’t quite represent me… [Sigh] Okay, that’s a bit of an understatement. I was fat. Go ahead, say it – I know ya’ wanna: “HOW FAT WERE YOU?” I was so fat, when I sat around the house, I sat around the house! [Badum-bum-CHING!] [...]

*Read More...*


----------

